# >> FREE SHIPPING from Bag Riders Air Ride<<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Get free shipping on all orders shipped in the continental United States!

:beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

How long is this goin on for? Till the end of the month?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mk5Gti720 said:


> How long is this goin on for? Till the end of the month?


Until December 31st at Midnight


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dang just overnighted parts yesterday


----------



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Perfect I needed some fittings :thumbup:


----------



## Gasfarmer (Aug 25, 2011)

Never any love for Canada..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dibaltic said:


> Perfect I needed some fittings :thumbup:


Get your fitting orders in! Now's the time :beer:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Get your fitting orders in! Now's the time :beer:


Already did :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dibaltic said:


> Already did :thumbup:


Your order is being shipped right now :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

any offers to the rest of the world?? :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sunilbass said:


> any offers to the rest of the world?? :wave:


Right here: http://bagriders.com/modlab/pages/Deals.html :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

Question. Is this item incase i scrape or so i can scrape and not worry about breaking anything?

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/RENNLINE-MK5-SKID-PLATE.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KyleLaughs said:


> Question. Is this item incase i scrape or so i can scrape and not worry about breaking anything?
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/RENNLINE-MK5-SKID-PLATE.html


Correct :thumbup:


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

Just the answer I was looking for


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KyleLaughs said:


> Just the answer I was looking for


 Let us know if there's anything else we can do for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Tomlins_Afro (Apr 16, 2011)

I will be ordering the E-level kit for my MkV GTI in a few days! Do you offer a military discount? And if so, can I use it in conjunction with the current deal you are running on the E-level kit? Also looking forward to the free shipping! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Tomlins_Afro said:


> I will be ordering the E-level kit for my MkV GTI in a few days! Do you offer a military discount? And if so, can I use it in conjunction with the current deal you are running on the E-level kit? Also looking forward to the free shipping! :thumbup:


PM'ed :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

ordered E-Level today:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

websaabn said:


> ordered E-Level today:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks for your order :beer:


----------



## Tomlins_Afro (Apr 16, 2011)

Finally got the payment for the e-level kit with performance front struts to go through. :beer:


----------

